# "The Hart Bow" -- what series pilot was that from?



## Axegrrl (Aug 8, 2005)

This came up a couple of game nights ago, and I keep thinking about it...

There was a series pilot that ran as a 2-hour (or so) movie, sometime between 79 and 84. It was a fantasy story, with the hero traipsing all over the place looking for something. The hero ends up with this bow with a huge honkin' emerald set in the grip. Hero picks up bow, and gets an arrow-shaped scar burned into the shoulder. The bow had all sorts of special powers, though I'm not sure of what any of them were. I *think* the thing could shoot green lightning bolts. 

(Reason I'm not sure of the bow's powers is because my ranger character got said bow about a month later, deep in the yuan-ti jungles. There was a module with a yuan-ti city/ruins that you had to clean out, and at the end of the adventure, there was the bow. My dm statted it out as an artifact, which had the green lightning action, plus the "magic arrows" a la D&D cartoon, plus a few other "minor" powers... with oddball "side benefits" like needing to eat 6x as much as normal and being insubstantial to metal.)

Anyhow.... anyone got a clue what series this movie was supposed to be the pilot for? The series never happened.


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 8, 2005)

Haven't seen it, but remember it coming up here - wasn't it something like "The Archer :Fugitive from the Empire"

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082027/


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 8, 2005)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Haven't seen it, but remember it coming up here - wasn't it something like "The Archer :Fugitive from the Empire"
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082027/



I haven't seen that in a long time. The franchise should consider a direct-to-video format.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow, that is a flashback.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Aug 9, 2005)

It was not a series, so much as it was stated to be one of a planned number of 6 made for TV movies in the fantasy genre on NBC I think, coming in on the tail of the _Conan_ movies, the initial AD&D craze and _Wizards and Warriors_. ("Marco, my shield!").

I am not sure if _Hawk the Slayer _ was also part of that misguided effort or not.

One of my players at the time had an uber_powered bow based on that ridiculously overpowerd thing.  Years later, the character is still referred to as "The Hard-on Bowman".

Good times.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 9, 2005)

Hawk the Slayer might have been, cause the ending was a setup, for another story. But again, like you said, it might not have panned out.


----------



## Steverooo (Aug 10, 2005)

*Here's the recent thread about it:*

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=138351


----------



## Dagger75 (Aug 10, 2005)

I find it funny both threads are right next to each other.


----------

